
Teaching Computers Art History - hiccupingminor
http://chrischung.me/2018/06/20/using-a-computer-to-separate-fifteenth-from-seventeenth-century-data/
======
rockmeamedee
Hey I love this but watch out with this kind of stuff. And by stuff I mean
training RNNs to do classification on very small (100s) sets of images. (Also
you didn't mention your train/test split?). Which just means, get more data
and make a smaller network by likely re-using a trained network.

I highly recommend the paper "Understanding deep learning requires rethinking
generalization"
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03530](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03530)), which
shows how amazing some RNNs are at memorizing pure noise.

Would love to see different applications of DL on historical visual art: GANNs
making new paintings in different styles, mapping meaning-space between
artists, style transfer, "is this painting done by this artist?" ...

~~~
s-shellfish
Mapping meaning space sounds interesting. To me, art is a relation between
myself, what is not myself, and how my art changes that perception, of what is
not myself of myself, and what is myself to what is not myself. Very similar
to how I interpret RNNs.

------
teenbear
I opened it hoping it was a story about teach a course on the history of
computer art. Is there any resources for something similar to that?

